# Please critique Kobe's ears.



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

He is now almost 11 weeks old. Can someone let me know if his ears are on the way up? They do seem like they have gone up in the past week. Thanks.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

They're on their way to lift off. One will come up before the other. These are Otto's ears in the stages in between down and up. These pictures were taken less than a week apart.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

THey're gonna be big ones!


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks guys, that's reassuring. Here's another pic.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's a cutie, very intent eyes. My prediction is the right ear will come up first.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

My male pup is 11.5 weeks old and his ears look very similiar. Both pup's ears should come up.


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's an updated pic. One of the ears has gone sideways!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I love the "wonky" ear stage. I have mised out on it with my last 3 pups. One had his ears up at 8 weeks when I got him and the never went back down. The 2 females ears went from floppy to up without going all "crazy".

He looks totally "normal" in the ear dept and is a VERY handsome boy!

Here was my male at about that age. Boy did he look like DUMBO! Luckily by the time he was 10 months old he had already "grown into his ears".









This is my current pup when she was 11 weeks.


----------



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kobi's ears will go up don't you worry!! You can see my worry post a couple of months back!!! One took a long time but it finally went up. The finally were both up right before 5 months.


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks! Guess what? We have lift off!!!! Well, sorta. One is up right now and has stayed up for the past few hours. I'll get a few pics soon.


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

Here he is!


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaHe's a cutie, very intent eyes. My prediction is the right ear will come up first.


You were absolutely right!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Tracy, I never get tired seeing the picture of your BATPUP


----------



## blondee127 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh he definately has liftoff... don't worry the other will be up all the way before you know it!!







Enjoy his ears now as he looks so cute and it won't last for long!!!









I like BatPup!! Or there is what I call the "toothache" look... when their ears are mostly up but pointed in.. it reminds me of the bugs bunny cartoon when he has the towel wrapped around his head with the ties at the top...


----------

